# lotion bars colors and fragrance



## Momonga (Feb 4, 2013)

Still getting around to those lotion bars!  But I actually have the double boiler on the stove top... I've come so far, there's no turning back!!

Does anyone know if you can layer these for color?  If so, should I use alcohol between layers, like M&P?

What fragrances or colors or designs have people tried?  I have a coconut cream pie FO sample from Elements.  Thinking about trying that and making a natural layer followed by a smidge of brown colorant.


----------



## Genny (Feb 4, 2013)

You can color them, do not spray alcohol on them though.  Just pour one layer, let it harden and then pour another layer.  Make sure your 2nd layer isn't too hot though, otherwise it will melt the first layer.

A smidge of cocoa powder makes a nice brown & the scent of it would go nicely with coconut cream pie.

I've done probably 100's of colored & scented lotion bars over the years.  My tips for doing them:
1) Do not go over the recommended usage rate for lotion bars. Too much fragrance oil on dry, cracked skin burns and is really irritating.
2) Make sure your colorants are skin safe.
3) Go very light on colorant because otherwise it will tint your skin.  
4) Make sure your colorants are oil soluble.


Soap queen has a small tutorial on doing layered lotion bars http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/lotion/lotion-bar-love/


----------



## Momonga (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks, Genny!  Very good advice!  And of course, all things I did not think of.  So it looks like oxides are oil soluble, but I'm not sure how to deliver that into the mix.  I usually mix the powder in with a little alcohol until I get something liquid enough to drip into my soaps.  But I should not use alcohol?  What have you used?

The beeswax is on the stove and the butters are in the microwave as we speak!  I think most people plan first and then execute.  That's not how I roll.


----------



## Genny (Feb 4, 2013)

You can mix the oxides with just a bit of your oil from your recipe.


----------



## lillybella (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Genny, so mica isn't an option for lotion bars?


----------



## Momonga (Feb 4, 2013)

Oil.  :shock:  Did I ever tell you I was an English Major?


----------



## Genny (Feb 4, 2013)

lillybella said:


> Hi Genny, so mica isn't an option for lotion bars?



You can use micas.  But like I said, just don't use too much.


----------



## Momonga (Feb 4, 2013)

Tada!  Definitely too much colorant and got a few bubbles on the top layer (I let it cool too long and then got a little over-anxious pouring it).  But better than I expected for a first try.


----------



## lillybella (Feb 4, 2013)

How do people get these bright vivid colors in their lotion bars?


----------



## Genny (Feb 4, 2013)

lillybella said:


> How do people get these bright vivid colors in their lotion bars?



By using too much colorant.  Momonga said she definitely used too much.


----------



## Lilahblossom (Feb 6, 2013)

I haven't used any fragrance in my lotion bars. Although I did use rose wax (left after pressing the absolute) instead of beeswax on this last batch. Woo hoo! Only did three for valentines and the rest is frozen for my own self. Selfish thing I am. Peach kernal oil, mango and cocoa butter, orchid extract and rosewax.


----------



## Genny (Feb 6, 2013)

Lilahblossom said:


> I haven't used any fragrance in my lotion bars. Although I did use rose wax (left after pressing the absolute) instead of beeswax on this last batch. Woo hoo! Only did three for valentines and the rest is frozen for my own self. Selfish thing I am. Peach kernal oil, mango and cocoa butter, orchid extract and rosewax.



Those sound delicious! I'd keep them all for myself, too


----------

